# My New Sector 200 Ana-digi



## Soundastic (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello all,

Here is a poor attempt at photography....

The "Doctor Mengele" watch.....with an alcohol filled syringe









......what I found interesting in my pharmacy.......

Enjoy...


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Soundastic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Here is a poor attempt at photography....
> 
> ...


Its not so much poor as not easy! - Firing a flash at a shiny object is a recipie for disaster! - You need to either use natural light (bright room when sunny or outdoors even) or artificial lighting like daylight bulbs or desk lamps although these can distort the colour - A tripod is essential imho - There are a few threads in here which explain it better than I can ...

Paul

PS - Nice watch


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to









Interesting watch reminds me of the Omega X-33


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

strange_too said:


> Welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny I was about to say that!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

strange_too said:


> Welcome to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what he said


----------

